# Went out to a bar



## senorsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

Long story short: went out to a bar with some friends and surprisingly didn't die. I was almost certain that I would. But yet here I am!


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Yay! Way to go! :clap


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Cool. :banana Glad you're still alive.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Glad you made it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go SenorSteve - all right, three boogies! :boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

:drunk


----------



## Quinzio (Aug 11, 2005)

senorsteve said:


> Long story short: went out to a bar with some friends and surprisingly didn't die. I was almost certain that I would. But yet here I am!


That's great ! :banana

Next time tell us before you go to the bar. 
In case you will not come back, we'll know you're dead. LOL :b


----------

